# Moved GT to 65 gallon



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

Tankmates include gold nugget pleco, green phantom pleco, snowball pleco, and an orange spotted pleco. Still need to add a few more rocks so they can hide in the daytime. Any idea if the GT will bother, bite, or attack my plecos?

thanks


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice GT, how big?


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> nice GT, how big?
> [snapback]1162483[/snapback]​


almost 9 inches


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

very nice and colorful gt!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn. Hes a Bright Motherfocker!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow, beautiful tank and beautiful fish...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

damn nice GT

but where in the hell did you get an orange spot? ive been looking for one of those for FOREVER


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that's an amazing GT


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

Tibs said:


> damn nice GT
> 
> but where in the hell did you get an orange spot? ive been looking for one of those for FOREVER
> [snapback]1165748[/snapback]​


a place in orange county. BTW here is a pic of the green phantom and the orange spotted, although the camera doesn't really show the orange. pictures are not the best quality


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

is that a gay porno i see in the reflection? or am i just day dreaming again? oh wait! thats my house sorry


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Great looking GT, love the color! My GT always fought my pleco, but he wain with a 12" marble sail fin and they crossed paths alot. I wouldnt be as worried about those little guys, although if you paid what I have for fancy plecos I would keep a close eye on them....


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

man the 72 bow front tank is one of my dream tanks...your 65 looks sweet.great gt and pleco


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------

